# First haircut!



## Frankiesmom (May 25, 2010)

Drumroll please....


From ragamuffin:









To studmuffin! :HistericalSmiley:









She shaved the hair between his eyes blink but otherwise I think he looks pretty good! Best part was that he was very well behaved - whew! Always nice to have the groomer on your good side. :thumbsup:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

He looks beautiful!! :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

He looks adorable!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

He looks so cute!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

What a handsome little guy!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love it , i think he looks great !!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhh, he is adorable with his new haircut!!!!:wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Total stud muffin!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Great cut - he's rocking it!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Adorable before and after:wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, hes so handsome!!:wub:


----------

